
To Post or Not to Post - mibzman
https://dev.to/samborick/to-post-or-not-to-post-19m5
======
boxfoxdox
I "solve" that by preferring to post without connecting the posts to my
identity. I noticed that this has allowed me to still get my voice heard,
without tying my ego to it or risk problems or degradation of my pulblic
personae.

Be it pure cowardice or something else even when I was much younger I
understood that having something published under my name can bring me harm. In
today's climate this is even more so even though my thoughts are far from the
current topics.

As mentioned above it also helps to divorce it from your ego as much as it can
be done, since as all the blame goes so does all the praise, and it allows you
to both satisfy your need to vocalize your thoughts or ideas but also to see
it just as one dimension of yourself that many readers ( including myself)
fail go do when they generate opinion about the totality just by the excerpt
or your thought in that time.

Also letting something sit for a while will help you immensely in seeing if
this writing represents the you in the spur of the moment or is it something
of more importance, maybe even bigger than you.

At the end of the day from me is more important that an idea or thought is
made manifest than that there was a specific person that created that thought.
Once "on the paper" for me the ownership of that is no longer mine its its
own, as much as that can make sense.

~~~
rabid_sloth
How do you do that? i'd like to try, but don't feel i can be truly anonymous.

~~~
boxfoxdox
Well it depends on the media but let's say it is a blog. First just write
about something, anything that catches your fancy. Leave it for a day or two
at least then reread it and if you seem that it is something you wish to
publish pick a random blog site or medium and create a username not attached
to you and just post it there, and if the several blog posts after that seem
to be under the similar subject or idea your blog has got an overarching topic
or theme.

Then just continue to post there when you want to say something and over time
you will get wuote a collection and probably a few readers as well.

Now this is how it is done from a standpoint of a person that just wants to
write and doesn't want to profit in any way from it rather than to have a
place where they can manifest their thoughts, so if you are in it for
something more I don't have any useful advice.

One of my first post, in retrospect, where so shallow and badly written but I
am fond of them because it I'd because of that person that I am able to now
much better express my thoughts, so don't fall in the trap of perfection, it
is that imperfection that makes it unique. All perfection is the same, as such
it has no room to grow, and that kinda misses the point for me.

Good luck, be honest yo yourself about your creation but dont be judgmental,
see it as a learning process that will just happen to last your whole life :)

------
ampgt
Long time lurker. Making my first HN post because of this article. Thank you.

~~~
ChristianBundy
Hey, welcome!

------
grzm
Original source:
[https://borick.net/articles/post/](https://borick.net/articles/post/)

~~~
cyb_
Not sure why this is downvoted. I used this to subscribe to the author's RSS
feed.

~~~
grzm
> _" Not sure why this is downvoted."_

The guidelines ask us to not comment on downvoting. In the future, if you find
a comment that you think is undeservedly downvoted, you can give a
compensatory upvote if you feel so moved.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
bhalp1
I'm not sure which ones they are, but I'm sure some of the most impactful
things ever published had this moment of hesitation involved.

------
amingilani
> I have to publish the stuff that I think no one will care about because I’m
> probably wrong. There’s a whole lot of people out there, someone is going to
> get some value out of what I have to say.

Folks, can we please not flag new people as they open up under this post? This
article encourages lurkers to post and partake in online conversations. It's
ironic that there's a dead comment at the bottom by a confessed lurker who
tried to say hello.

